# [USA] FTC vs Jamba: 1,2 Mio US$ und alles ist gut...



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2013)

...trotzdem interessant:
http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2013/08/jesta.shtm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery



> Global mobile marketer Jesta Digital, LLC, will provide refunds to a large number of consumers and pay an additional $1.2 million to the Federal Trade Commission as part of a settlement with the FTC, which alleged that Jesta crammed unwanted charges onto consumers’ cell phone bills.
> ...
> ran phony virus-scan ads on consumers’ Android mobile devices while they played the Angry Birds mobile app.
> ...
> ...


*zusätzlich* müssen die noch 1,2 Mio US$ zahlen. Und trotzdem ist es eine gute Sache, als Millionenbetrüger in Freiheit zu bleiben 

In Deutschland darf man sogar völlig straffrei Verbrauchern in die Brieftasche langen und wird noch als innovativ ausgezeichnet. So läuft das, egal ob schwarz, grün oder gelb regieren.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesta_Digital

Was hilft außer Satire?


> Die lachen immer ganz viel, weil sie sich so freuen. Das müssen sie auch, denn sie haben ganz, ganz viel Geld.
> Wo sie das viele Geld her haben? Na von euch, liebe Kinder!


----------

